# Handles



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am hacked off! I could not attend the Grind Off and have spent ages in prepping a contact who is starting to make wooden pf handles and the like. Duncan dropped them off to me on Wednesday night and I booked a Guaranteed Next Day service through Parcelmonkey. Needless to say, the package has not been delivered, the tracking system does not work, and I have never found a contact system so difficult to find! So, no wooden bits at the event. So, here are a few pictures but it is not the same as having the chance to attach them to a pf and hold them. Duncan uses English woods, will use others subject to availability but will not use Rain Forest style stuff.

The first pic is Sycamore and have been made to fit a Londinium 1. A pf handle, a lever handle and two steam/water knobs for an L1 is £70 plus p & p at cost. That is any design, any wood available. If you wanted something like Walnut the price would obviously go up a little. Now, I know Reiss is also doing a set in Wenge and I stress, I am not looking to compete with him in anyway. It is just I have an L1 and so have the first set Duncan made, therefore with confidence, I am able to say we have set that fits that machine. One of the problems is going to be Duncan has no database of machines, so where the pf handle is usually stock if it is a 58 mm size, the various water/steam knobs/dials/switches are not, so that will be a work in progress. I have asked Cherub owners since they are the most represented owners but no one seems interested in them (prove me wrong!)

This set is L1 in Sycamore, 2 pf handles, one lever and 2 different toggle switches, one to match the handle design, one now. With wood, the finish is always different, but if they are cut from the same piece they will be more similar than these which were not

  

These ones are Aged Oak

  

These ones Ash

  

These ones Beech

  

These are mainly lighter woods, but there are plenty of darker ones as well. The pf handles are £25 to £35 depending on wood and design.

If anyone is interested can they reply stating their machine, and what interests them, and we can take it from there. Duncan does this in his spare time. He is not a business but has managed to hit all the timescales we set each other, so I would not anticipate problems!

Duncan is also doing tamper stands, and starting to do tamper handles, in case you have anything that could do with a facelift!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow. Those wooden handles are stunning David. Can I put in an order for a set to match the design of the LI's handle design in the top picture using the amonia darkened grain. Think this will complement my Zebra wood tampers. I'll also go for the straight sided toggles switches. Please pass on my thanks to Duncan the wood turner. His craftsmanship is superb. Price is really reasonable for such a bespoke upgrade and will make my LI look like the dog's bollocks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ought to add my own handles in again for clarity


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Dave, a price for 3 Mitica / Strega knobs ( steam, water, lever. they are all the same size/ thread) in aged oak please. Identical shape to the original ones


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Mark,

I have passed the request onto Duncan. I think we took the measurements from my Strega for the water/steam knobs, so if the worst comes to the worst, I will ask Dave to measure the screw thread for me. If Duncan did not keep the measurements, the only other two things you could help with would be to unscrew one, and measure the depth of the screw thread and the overall length of the plastic bit. I will come back with a price tomorrow for you. I paid £10 each for my steam/water levers so I cannot imagine it being more than that!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, cheers Dave. I will try and find the measurement on a parts diagram somewhere


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave I think they are beautiful and would like to order a set in sycamore for the Strega please, just let me know how much it will be....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave, can I just check that that includes a pf handle and the lever handle as Duncan cannot replicate the Serpent thats on the end. It is a trade off in my view. The handles look beautiful but when you pick them up they are a bit naff (sorry Mark!)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where are all the Cherub owners hiding?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry Dave, a price with the top pictured wood sycamore, not aged oak. How much is a PF handle?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Dave, can I just check that that includes a pf handle and the lever handle as Duncan cannot replicate the Serpent thats on the end. It is a trade off in my view. The handles look beautiful but when you pick them up they are a bit naff (sorry Mark!)


No absolutely agree a complete set, bit pointless otherwise, so portafilter and lever, plus steam knobs, could I also get an extra portafilter handle.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cant afford to do single, double and naked pf . So just knobs probably


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mark, Sycamore it is. I am fairly certain that the toggle switches will be the same, but I cannot remember if the pf handle in that wood was £25 or £30. The handles I sent down by Guaranteed Next day to dave, have still not turned up and in the box were the lists with the prices on......LOL. Would the pf handle be the same shape as the Sycamore ones or do you prefer one of the other shapes?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> No absolutely agree a complete set, bit pointless otherwise, so portafilter and lever, plus steam knobs, could I also get an extra portafilter handle.


Dave. I will leave it all for now. CC is right its pointless and as i use all 3 PF handles daily i will stay with the stock handles/ knobs, thanks anyway.....Mark


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NP Mark..you can always change your mind!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Dave,

I'm still interested in a full set for the Expo. that's steam, water and brew lever, I'll also take one portafilter holder all done in oak... How much?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyP, Duncan is away until Monday, so if you can hang on until then. The steam and water are odd as they are atsar shaped and cannot be turned on a lathe, but last time we spoke he had an idea how to work around it. If you can hang on till he comes back then I will get you a price. Was the oak the ages oak or the same oak as in my L1 shots?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Patrick, your set is ordered. As Duncan has to immerse them in ammonia gas for a few days to texture the grain, it will take approximately two weeks to complete.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyP, I have sent Duncan this picture

  

Can you on firm, ignoring the colour that this is the sort of thing you are after so I can give Duncan something to work on!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Patrick, your set is ordered. As Duncan has to immerse them in ammonia gas for a few days to texture the grain, it will take approximately two weeks to complete.


Thanks, David. All good things come to he who waits.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> MarkyP, I have sent Duncan this picture
> 
> 
> 
> Can you on firm, ignoring the colour that this is the sort of thing you are after so I can give Duncan something to work on!


Sorry Dave, I had forgotten about this...

Yes that's what I would be after!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

David

is your man still making handles and would he be able to to something for the Caravel?? probably in oak, mainly interested in the lever handle but possibly pf too

thanks

Ben


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ben,

I had never thought of that! Leave it with me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

666, have you tried to take your handle apart? I have 2 Caravels. One came apart very easily and the other is well glue in. It is easy to sort, just take a hair dryer and heat where the plastic meets the steel for 5 mins, then it should twist off, then the other side. I will get a handle made for mine so you can see what it looks like, and if I get time, I may try the pf handle, unless you already have!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi David I have a mk1 so hande comes apart as per pictures


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The black peg on mine is 7cm long. Can you confirm yours please?


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

6.4cm in total


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent. I am going to pop and see my woodturner tomorrow. I will get him to knock up a couple and when he knows they are the right size and fit, we can ask for any shape and wood type. Have you had the chance to have a look at your pf handle yet. I will try tomorrow


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Pics of the pf handle disassembled 5.5cm to the start of the thread and 1cm of thread


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

666, have taken the lever to the turners to get a demo one made and when i know it fits and works, we can agree a type of wood and a shape! I have only just seen your pf pics. Was their a knack to getting the handle off?

here is another taster of a couple of tamper stands


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Those tamper stands look great.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, as time goes by I will have 3 or 4 different woods available and prices as well, but I think they will be attractively priced. These two are just mock ups!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

David

No particular trick mine just unscrews fairly easily, although I'm not sure about if there is variation between the models as there is in the lever.


----------



## Alex.Spamps (Jul 27, 2013)

This work looks great! I was wondering has he tried out any tamper handles yet? If so what price is he looking at for them?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you make something like this tamping stand?


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

666 if you do get turned handles would you be interested in selling the original. I am expecting a Caravel shortly with a chipped handle (also in grey) so will be on the lookout for a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi sorry my handle is also chipped hence part of wanting new handles. You could always try repairing the handle with some black plastic resin.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle can you upload those pics again ?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Kyle can you upload those pics again ?


These are from coffee geek or HB, I forget, but I really love the look of the tamp stand, not in ironwood though, in walnut to match my tamper.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle, request passed on, but, to assist, can you post a picture of your tamper and the size of it. Walnut comes in several types so presumably you would want one close. The problem is, when you look at a bit of wood you do not know what it is going to end up looking like until it is finished!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Kyle, request passed on, but, to assist, can you post a picture of your tamper and the size of it. Walnut comes in several types so presumably you would want one close. The problem is, when you look at a bit of wood you do not know what it is going to end up looking like until it is finished!


Ah well, rather than a place to stand my tamper, since I do that on my grinder PF holder, I want a place to hold my PF I while tamp. To keep the tamp level and the spouts grind free.

A tamping stand rather than a tamp stand.

My tamper is a knock VST tamper, so 58.35.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gotcha......I will ask Duncan to try and knock one up to see how difficult it is


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey David

Not putting any pressure on, do you have a time frame for the caravel handles? Like I say no pressure just interested in a guesstimate.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Gotcha......I will ask Duncan to try and knock one up to see how difficult it is


Cheers,

I have some time before I can afford to buy it anyway.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

666tyler said:


> Hi sorry my handle is also chipped hence part of wanting new handles. You could always try repairing the handle with some black plastic resin.


Thanks 666. May give that a try unless I am also tempted by the wooden upgrade. Will be very interested to see yours. How are you getting on with the Caravel and how does it compare to the Elektra?


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

no problem jollybean,

Comparing the two is quite hard really as i tend to use the Caravel at home with a porlex (not allowed much space in the kitchen!!) and the elektra is at work with the magnum. I tend to drink longer drinks during the day and the Caravel does me a ristretto or two in the morning before i leave. i do think you will be amazed at just what the Caravel will do, i know i am every time i use it. oh and if you havent already get a temperature probe for the tank it makes a big difference!

enjoy and hopefully we can entice a few more to get them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.orphanespresso.com/Replacement-Handle-Grip-for-Caravel-Portafilter_p_2524.html

OE have handles in stock. I now need a complete pf assembly and basket!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Hi 666tyler. Did you get the handles for your caravel in the end? If so have you any pictures as I still need to sort my handle out. Thanks


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Jollybean

there seems to be quite a lot of variation with the design and fitment of the caravel handles. As such i will have to send the handles up to David to have mine copied and at present i cant bear to be with out my caravel for a few days, so we haven't yet gone ahead with the project.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Hi 666tyler. I know what you mean about the caravel. They do get under your skin. The guy I bought mine from in holland is getting some made up in plastic to match the originals which I am tempted by. Will post some pictures if I do get one.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I am hacked off! I could not attend the Grind Off and have spent ages in prepping a contact who is starting to make wooden pf handles and the like. Duncan dropped them off to me on Wednesday night and I booked a Guaranteed Next Day service through Parcelmonkey. Needless to say, the package has not been delivered, the tracking system does not work, and I have never found a contact system so difficult to find! So, no wooden bits at the event. So, here are a few pictures but it is not the same as having the chance to attach them to a pf and hold them. Duncan uses English woods, will use others subject to availability but will not use Rain Forest style stuff.
> 
> The first pic is Sycamore and have been made to fit a Londinium 1. A pf handle, a lever handle and two steam/water knobs for an L1 is £70 plus p & p at cost. That is any design, any wood available. If you wanted something like Walnut the price would obviously go up a little. Now, I know Reiss is also doing a set in Wenge and I stress, I am not looking to compete with him in anyway. It is just I have an L1 and so have the first set Duncan made, therefore with confidence, I am able to say we have set that fits that machine. One of the problems is going to be Duncan has no database of machines, so where the pf handle is usually stock if it is a 58 mm size, the various water/steam knobs/dials/switches are not, so that will be a work in progress. I have asked Cherub owners since they are the most represented owners but no one seems interested in them (prove me wrong!)
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, I know this post was last year, but I was wondering if your still in contact with Duncan? I was wondering if he could make a pf handle for my Silvia and also a tamper stand for my reg barber 58mm tamper. I know you said he doesn't use rain forest timber, but my tamper is in bubinga, if he can do them in bubinga that would be great, if not the aged oak would be fine. I used to be a cabinet maker unti my health stopped me, so I know fine craftsmanship when I see it.

Please let me know if he is still wood turning and if he could make the 2 items for me, also how much it would cost. I'll also pm you if you don't mind, just so you can get my message!

Thanks Trevor


----------



## Kobayashi (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Dave, new to this forum and looking for wooden handles for my Fracino Cherub. Is you guy still making these?

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kobayashi said:


> Hi Dave, new to this forum and looking for wooden handles for my Fracino Cherub. Is you guy still making these?
> 
> Thanks, Andrew


No longer but `i believe forum member @jimbojohn might be able to help


----------

